# *UPDATED!*-Calling All EPIC FANTASY Authors! Join Our Group Promo for May 25-31!



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Seeing how so many good folks have banded together for fun group promo events, I've decided to create my own, for *Epic Fantasy!*

*CALLING ALL EPIC FANTASY AUTHORS!
*
For seven days, *May 25-May 31*, I will feature your epic fantasy ebook on a special page, and we can cross promote it!

Here's the page, I've just thrown together:

http://www.veranazarian.com/epicfantasy.htm

Your books will be listed below, first come, first served, with the following conditions:

1) The ebook must be Epic Fantasy.

2) The ebook must be *on sale* for the duration of the promo period, priced from *$0.99 cents to $2.99*.

3) The ebook must be on sale at Amazon, or Smashwords, or another vendor, at the time of the promo. (If not, it will be removed from the listing)

4) No Free books, and nothing over $2.99.

The good news is:

I don't care how many or few reviews your book has! Everyone can play!

I don't care how nice or crappy your cover is! Everyone can play!

*WHAT I NEED FROM YOU:
*
Please post in this thread below, the following:

1) Your book ASIN for Amazon or ISBN and/or Smashwords URL.

2) Title and Author

3) One ultra-short 1-3 sentence blurb, no more than 250 chars.

4) Your Sale Price

** * * AMENDED: *5) Your COVER Image URL -- be sure it ends with an actual **.jpg* file

Example:

*Amazon ASIN: B005WZZGUM
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/97043

Lords of Rainbow by Vera Nazarian

In a world without color, illuminated by a silver sun, while darkness rises to consume a decadent great city of dreams and gods, a warrior woman fights for one man unto death... Another is willing to die for her.

Sale Price: $1.99
*

So, come on down and join our fun promo!

If you are willing and able to Tweet, Blog, or re-post on Facebook, Google+, LinkedIn, MySpace, Pinterest, Tumblr, Goodreads, and other social networks, you're in!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

J. B. Bouman said:


> Vera,
> I'm in. Thanks!
> J. B. Bouman
> 
> ...


Added you in!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Note the * * * AMENDED: 5) Your COVER Image URL

I would prefer you send me the direct URL of your cover image so that it does not look like the "Amazon Look Inside" deal.

But, do not send me your actual image! 

Just the URL link to wherever you uploaded it on your own server, blog, wherever, etc.


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

1) B00CH0USHG

2) Shane Michael Murray, The Orc of Many Questions

3) 
Orcs don't like questions. Everybody with a brain knows that. Orc tribes save their strength for fighting, not thinking. They survive by raiding the lands of weaker races, repeating it year after year to offer tribute to the masters of their mountain home.

Life on Firebrand Peak is short and nasty. Death comes quickly and the fallen are soon forgotten. Generations pass, yet the tribe remains brutally the same.

Until one little orc starts asking too many questions.

4) 2.99 (from 5.99)

5) http://imgur.com/3AsG8jC


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Shane Murray said:


> 1) B00CH0USHG
> 
> 2) Shane Michael Murray, The Orc of Many Questions
> 
> ...


Added you.


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome, thanks


----------



## Jay Allan (Aug 20, 2012)

Vera, thanks for the opportunity.

ASIN: B009ABD214

The Dragon's Banner by Jay Allan

The empire that ruled the world is crumbling, and darkness is falling. In the shadow of Rome's fall, the land of Britannia is divided and bleeding. Uther Pendragon and his allies journey to the heart of the dying empire and forge a fragile alliance, the last hope to preserve the fading light of civilization.

Currently on sale for $2.99 (regularly $4.99)

Link to cover: http://i1162.photobucket.com/albums/q522/jayallanwrites/dragonsbannercover-newrevision_zpsdd1172aa.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Jay Allan (Aug 20, 2012)

oops. wrong cover link. here is the correct one

http://i1162.photobucket.com/albums/q522/jayallanwrites/dragonsbannernewcover-2-15-13_zps70615e9f.jpg

sorry!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Shane Murray said:


> Awesome, thanks


Happy to have you on board!

I'll be creating *buttons* and *badges* for us to use later on the actual promo week... So be sure to check back in this thread later! And that goes for everyone! Meanwhile, start thinking of ways to post and re-blog this event, to reach the most people...

Also, if you guys know any other Epic Fantasy Authors who might want to participate, pass them this info!

Let's make this promo ROCK!!!


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity Vera!

ASIN: B00B06RSVC

Possessing the Grimstone by John Grover

A mage finds his magic, a leader finds her strength, a hero finds his courage. A storm is coming. The sky darkens. Wind howls. Thunder rocks the land. The world of Athora is in grave danger.

Sale Price will be $1.99 for the Promo dates.

Image URL: http://www.flickr.com/photos/groverjf/8730614682/

Thank you!
John


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Absolutely and thank you!!!

1.) Amazon:ASIN: B001S2RBFG
2.)_The Summoning of Clade Josso: The First Descent into the Vein_ by J. Dean
3.) "Seven will come for it... Seven will fight for it... Only One can possess it..."
4.)Currently 99 cents on Amazon
5.) https://dwtr67e3ikfml.cloudfront.net/bookCovers/65199bee6cb9330d6fb8e74985ead2987eb7f6c9


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

JGrover said:


> Thanks for the opportunity Vera!
> 
> ASIN: B00B06RSVC
> 
> ...


John,

I added you but the image is not an actual file I can link to, an Flickr is not letting me. Can you please post a live link to a file that's a .JPG -- thanks!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

J Dean said:


> Absolutely and thank you!!!
> 
> 1.) Amazon:ASIN: B001S2RBFG
> 2.)_The Summoning of Clade Josso: The First Descent into the Vein_ by J. Dean
> ...


J. Dean,

Same goes for you, I cannot capture your image directly. The point is for me not to have to save it on my server and manipulate it, but simply link directly.

So, I need a JPG link, please. Otherwise I'll have to use whatever is on Amazon...


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd love to participate, but I have a bit of a snag:

I've already locked in the 25th and 26th for a free promo on my first book to push the launch of the third in the series. Is there any way I can come in 'late' for this? My book is 2.99 normally.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

jayallan said:


> Vera, thanks for the opportunity.
> 
> ASIN: B009ABD214
> 
> ...


Got it, you're all set!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Vaalingrade said:


> I'd love to participate, but I have a bit of a snag:
> 
> I've already locked in the 25th and 26th for a free promo on my first book to push the launch of the third in the series. Is there any way I can come in 'late' for this? My book is 2.99 normally.


Sure, just PM me the moment it's no longer free on Amazon! I'll squeeze you in for the remainder of the week. 

Otherwise, I am really reluctant do include any freebies in this promo, since it will detract from the paid downloads, as you can understand...


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi, Vera!

I'm newly published, and not up to speed on social media, but I'll do what I can. I hope that's okay? And thank you for doing this.

1. B00CP1NJDM

2. The Song of Andiene by Elisa Blaisdell

3. As a child, Andiene saw her family slaughtered. Now, taught forbidden magic by a dragon, she must decide whether to use it to gain revenge, or turn away from it to find love.

4. Sale price: $2.99 (down from $4.99)

5. http://elisablaisdell.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/elisa-blaisdell.jpg


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Darkin: The Prophecy of the Key by Joseph Turkot

3) Vesleathren's army marches to destroy the world. A band of heroes goes to its final battle.

4) 2.99

ASIN: B00AAODSUU

5) http://josephturkot.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/test2.jpg


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

ElisaBlaisdell said:


> Hi, Vera!
> 
> I'm newly published, and not up to speed on social media, but I'll do what I can. I hope that's okay? And thank you for doing this.
> 
> ...


You're all set! 

And, as far as promo, remember, *do what you can* (that goes for everyone), but the more we all do, the more we benefit! We can make it VIRAL, but only if we all put in the effort!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Joseph Turkot said:


> Darkin: The Prophecy of the Key by Joseph Turkot
> 
> 3) Vesleathren's army marches to destroy the world. A band of heroes goes to its final battle.
> 
> ...


Aaaaand you're in!


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome! Here's mine!

1. B00AVA9442
2. Schisms (V.A. Jeffrey)
3. A queen in peril. An outsider priest. A young girl who dreams of adventure.
4. $1.99 (from $2.99)

cover URL: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-J7eTsEbybMI/UOEkdlZCd-I/AAAAAAAABWA/8Is5qYkjcaA/s400/secondoptionSchisms-book-cover.jpg


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry Vera,

Try this one:
http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t523/groverjf/PossessingtheGrimstone_FinalCoverArtKindleready_zpsf61f6cc4.jpg


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Victoria J said:


> Awesome! Here's mine!
> 
> 1. B00AVA9442
> 2. Schisms (V.A. Jeffrey)
> ...


Perfect, you're all set!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

JGrover said:


> Sorry Vera,
> 
> Try this one:
> http://i1312.photobucket.com/albums/t523/groverjf/PossessingtheGrimstone_FinalCoverArtKindleready_zpsf61f6cc4.jpg


No prob, this one worked!  So, you're all set!


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Sure, just PM me the moment it's no longer free on Amazon! I'll squeeze you in for the remainder of the week.
> 
> Otherwise, I am really reluctant do include any freebies in this promo, since it will detract from the paid downloads, as you can understand...


Thanks. Totally understood.

Should I still put my info here or wait until then?


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

I really want to participate in this. Does the book have to be on sale to qualify? What if the book price is already in the .99 - 2.99 price range? Would my fantasy novella "The Necromancer's Apprentice" qualify for this? It is already $2.99.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Vaalingrade said:


> Thanks. Totally understood.
> 
> Should I still put my info here or wait until then?


You can certainly put it here, but it will likely get lost in the many posts coming...

So, for best results, simply nudge me via PM the moment it's ready (as in, no longer free).


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Vera, thanks for the opportunity. If you need anything else, please let me know.

Amazon ASIN: B00629GGVK

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/91347

Ghosts of the Asylum, by Ty Johnston

The streets of the city of Bond boil with discontent after the departure of an underworld boss. Criminals and low-level politicians alike conspire, their initial goal to remove Kron Darkbow, who has become a symbol on the streets. Only Kron is not one to go down without a fight.

Sale Price: $2.99

Cover link: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-oiN1UmwxpXs/TlZ9W9dWIaI/AAAAAAAAA-I/rpaH9Wv1GWo/s1600/Ghosts+cover.jpg


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

RM Prioleau said:


> I really want to participate in this. Does the book have to be on sale to qualify? What if the book price is already in the .99 - 2.99 price range? Would my fantasy novella "The Necromancer's Apprentice" qualify for this? It is already $2.99.


I am calling it a sale, and of course we and the customers prefer for it to be an actual sale, but I am going to accept books that are already under $2.99.

However, for your own sake, when you do the promo tweeting, etc, it will look better for your own reader fan base if you actually drop the book price slightly. So, consider it, and there is still plenty of time to change prices. Up to you of course! 

But, go ahead and list it.

My general intent is for us to have books within the price range DURING the time of the sale (and nothing free then).


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Ty Johnston said:


> Vera, thanks for the opportunity. If you need anything else, please let me know.
> 
> Amazon ASIN: B00629GGVK
> 
> ...


You're all set!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Vera, you're so kind! Many thanks. 

ASIN: B002Y26QRS

WYSARD by Carolyn Kephart

Lord Adept Ryel Mirai leaves the great Art-citadel Markul to rediscover the long-lost spell that will release his mentor from the wraithworld of the Void, but a malignant sorcerer likewise imprisoned has enlisted the aid of Ryel's strongest rival to find the spell first. Amid dangers, joys and temptations, Ryel encounters unlikely allies and unforeseen enemies, and learns that he may well gain all that he wishes...although perhaps not as he wished it.

$0.99

http://carolynkephart.com/WysLg.jpg


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Vera, you're so kind! Many thanks.
> 
> ASIN: B002Y26QRS
> 
> ...


You're in!


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

And I assume we'll set up promotional material that we'll put in our book blurb space, that week?


----------



## Steven J Pemberton (May 12, 2013)

Hi there... room for one more?

ASIN B0059HBSRI
Smashwords URL: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/72540
Title and author: Death & Magic (volume I of The Barefoot Healer) by Steven J Pemberton
Blurb: A murder mystery set in a school for wizards.
Sale price: $1.49 (normally $2.99)
Cover image: http://www.pembers.net/wd/death-and-magic-cover-960x1280.jpg

I'm on Goodreads, Facebook and Twitter. I also have my own website, so I could put a banner or link on the front page of that.

Thanks for organising this - here's hoping it's a success for everybody.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Oooh, I'll play, Vera. 

Amazon ASIN: B007JIH0EU
Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/141521

Inside Evil by G. Wakeling

There's evil in the dark and the residents are unprepared. But when a team of eclectic strangers come together, there's the chance to finally unravel an ancient mystery and save more lives from being lost.

Sale Price: $2.99

Cover Image: http://geoffreywakeling.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/cover-small.jpg

Thanks for organising...I'll send out some promo stuff!


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooh, yes please!

1)B00A9D0HMO
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/291943
2) Everwinter by Elizabeth Baxter
3) The scales are tipped. Magic and science can't exist in harmony. But as old powers awaken, a young man must master both to save all he loves from destruction.
4)$2.99 (from $4.99)
5) http://d.gr-assets.com/photos/1364133925p8/723447.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Vera,

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity.

1) Your book ASIN for Amazon or ISBN and/or Smashwords URL.

B0044KM17C

2) Title and Author

The Five Elements
Scott Marlowe

3) One ultra-short 1-3 sentence blurb, no more than 250 chars.

Separated when their home is laid waste by an elemental attack, Aaron and Shanna individually learn of the Fifth Element. Its mystery draws them back together and into a final confrontation not as allies, but as adversaries.

4) Your Sale Price

$2.99 (from $4.99)

5) Your COVER Image URL

http://www.scottmarlowe.com/images/bookcovers/The%20Five%20Elements%20-%20400x600.jpg


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Vera Nazarian said:


> I am calling it a sale, and of course we and the customers prefer for it to be an actual sale, but I am going to accept books that are already under $2.99.
> 
> However, for your own sake, when you do the promo tweeting, etc, it will look better for your own reader fan base if you actually drop the book price slightly. So, consider it, and there is still plenty of time to change prices. Up to you of course!
> 
> ...


I will take that chance, as pricing that particular book any lower than $2.99 has had a negative impact on sales.

1) Your book ASIN for Amazon or ISBN and/or Smashwords URL.
ASIN: B004VS977E
ISBN-13: 978-0615450452
ISBN-10: 0615450458
Smashwords URL: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/52250

2) Title and Author
Title: The Necromancer's Apprentice
Author: R.M. Prioleau

3) One ultra-short 1-3 sentence blurb, no more than 250 chars.
Having fallen victim to a family tragedy, a young woman is saved by and apprentices under a necromancer with a hidden agenda. A gothic fantasy novella by R.M. Prioleau

4) Your Sale Price
$2.99

Cover Art: 
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18985186/necromancer.jpg


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

1) ASIN: B005LFYPZK
ISBN-10: 0615493866

2) The Adventure Tournament by Nicholas Andrews

3) There have been bumbling adventurers before, but Remy takes the cake... and the icing... and the whole plate. But can he take the grand prize?

4) $2.99

5) http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/915G20e9BAL._SL1500_.jpg

**Note:** I am doing a free run from 5/22-5/24, so if it goes up before midnight Amazon time, it will still show as free for a while.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

ElisaBlaisdell said:


> And I assume we'll set up promotional material that we'll put in our book blurb space, that week?


Personally I'm not a big fan of tweaking the Amazon blurb every time there is a sale, it looks less professional IMO (and only indies really do it), but everyone is free to tweak, etc. 

However, as I posted somewhere upstream, I will have buttons and badges that we can use on our social media and blogs, etc. *I will create them ASAP, and announce it here, so stay tuned to this thread (and bump it if needed over the next few days).*

The point is, however we promo it on the days of the event, first and foremost we need to actively announce it to our networks of readers. we can use the link directly or link to the badges/buttons.

I am also thinking of setting up a dedicated Twitter hashtag for this, maybe *#EpicFantasyParty*


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Steven J Pemberton said:


> Hi there... room for one more?
> 
> ASIN B0059HBSRI
> Smashwords URL: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/72540
> ...


You're in!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> Oooh, I'll play, Vera.
> 
> Amazon ASIN: B007JIH0EU
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/141521
> ...


You're all set!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

smallblondehippy said:


> Ooh, yes please!
> 
> 1)B00A9D0HMO
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/291943
> ...


You're all set! Also, I just have to say this, I just *love* your cover image. Very Game of Thrones!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

scottmarlowe said:


> Hi Vera,
> 
> I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity.
> 
> ...


All set, yaaay!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

RM Prioleau said:


> I will take that chance, as pricing that particular book any lower than $2.99 has had a negative impact on sales.
> 
> 1) Your book ASIN for Amazon or ISBN and/or Smashwords URL.
> ASIN: B004VS977E
> ...


Allrightee, you're in!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

NicholasAndrews said:


> 1) ASIN: B005LFYPZK
> ISBN-10: 0615493866
> 
> 2) The Adventure Tournament by Nicholas Andrews
> ...


Okay, you're in, and free run noted. Just let me know if it gets stuck free or something...


----------



## RobinBreyer (May 12, 2013)

Amazon: B00AGYXU7U

Counterpoint to Chaos by Robert Courtland

A world of magic sits on the brink of chaos. The prophesy of the Chanai promises salvation, but the two chosen to fulfill it are not what anyone expected.

$2.99

cover - http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-95JhOz3uP5s/UY_jkpbhMEI/AAAAAAAAADQ/DVyuP3vrgig/s1600/Counterpoint+to+Chaos+%2528ebook+cover%2529.jpg


----------



## Bruce Blake (Feb 15, 2011)

Count me in if there is still room.

ASIN: B009IPQG56

Blood of the King (Khirro's Journey Book 1) by Bruce Blake

A kingdom torn by war. A curse whispered by dying lips. A hero born against his will.

Sale Price - $1.99

http://bruceblake.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/blood33.jpg


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Folks,

Here are buttons and badges you can use for the promo! Simply right-click to save on your own hard drive, or link directly.

BUTTON ONE (blue):

http://www.veranazarian.com/Button-EpicFantasySale1.jpg

BUTTON TWO (rainbow):

http://www.veranazarian.com/Button-EpicFantasySale2.jpg

BUTTON THREE (red):

http://www.veranazarian.com/Button-EpicFantasySale3.jpg

I am also going to add them with HTML code (copyable) up on the sale page, on the very bottom. So you can add them as badges into widgets.

More soon! (Yes, I know, I am the crazy rapid hand-coder, cannot help it, old time techie in me has woken up!)


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

RobinBreyer said:


> Amazon: B00AGYXU7U
> 
> Counterpoint to Chaos by Robert Courtland
> 
> ...


All set!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Bruce Blake said:


> Count me in if there is still room.
> 
> ASIN: B009IPQG56
> 
> ...


You're in, Bruce!


----------



## editorjmv (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the invitation, Vera!

1. B0098SC634

2. Sword of Queens by Joan Marie Verba

3. The kingdom of Somerlie has been in the grip of the evil overlord Tashtalon for 500 years. Gill thought this could not be changed, until strange events point her to the only thing that can defeat Tashtalon&#8230;a magical weapon called the Sword of Queens.

4. Sale price $2.99

5. http://ftlpublications.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/SQ-front-seal.jpg

May I make a suggestion? On your banners, the cent sign needs to go after the digits, and you can either use the cent sign or "cent" but not both. So it would be 99¢ or 99 cents. (Similarly, it's either $0.99 or 99 cents, but not both.)

Thanks again!
Joan


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

editorjmv said:


> Thanks for the invitation, Vera!
> 
> 1. B0098SC634
> 
> ...


You're all set, Joan! 

As far as the cents -- oops, I put the cent symbol in the front because, to be honest I have no idea where it goes, and I have never used it before in any context, and didn't think to look it up! *grin*

However I did want to emphasize the cents (as in, a subliminal effect, it's a sales sign after all, with cleverly placed "shiny" elements) so the redundancy as somewhat intentional. But I am not worrying too much about it, it would take me too long to redo... But thanks for letting me know! I'll get to it if I can...


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay, I made corrections to the promo share buttons, so the incorrectly placed cent symbol is gone.

However, I left the redundancy in the header up on top of the page (but flipped the cent symbol placement).


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Personally I'm not a big fan of tweaking the Amazon blurb every time there is a sale, it looks less professional IMO (and only indies really do it), but everyone is free to tweak, etc.
> 
> However, as I posted somewhere upstream, I will have buttons and badges that we can use on our social media and blogs, etc. *I will create them ASAP, and announce it here, so stay tuned to this thread (and bump it if needed over the next few days).*
> 
> ...


Cool. I love badges and Twitter hashtags. I'll feature the event on my blog, FB page, and Twitter when we get there.

It's be nice on Amazon if there was some way other than tweaking the blurb to indicate something is on sale, but oh well.

#EpicFantasyParty works for me.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

scottmarlowe said:


> Cool. I love badges and Twitter hashtags. I'll feature the event on my blog, FB page, and Twitter when we get there.
> 
> It's be nice on Amazon if there was some way other than tweaking the blurb to indicate something is on sale, but oh well.
> 
> #EpicFantasyParty works for me.


Great!

Also, if you (and everyone) have any more ideas on this promo, please share! And, if anyone wants to make more/better badges, please feel free!


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

This is such a good idea 

I have a fantasy book but it won't be ready for this sale. Are you thinking of doing this again sometime?


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Septimus said:


> This is such a good idea
> 
> I have a fantasy book but it won't be ready for this sale. Are you thinking of doing this again sometime?


Yup!  Definitely same time next year.

Maybe, depending on how successful this promo is, will do this again for the December holiday season.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Count me in if it's not too late:

ASIN 1442116390
Amazon buy page: http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-Knight-ebook/dp/B001J6ORUI
Title: The Red Cross of Gold I:. The Knight of Death
Blurb: Ancient Knights with noble ideals come face to face with the real world when one of their finest goes astray in 21st America.
Sale price: $.99 (Regular price: $3.99)
Cover image: http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r219/Butterfluff/NewKnightofDeathCover.jpg

Thanks for putting this together. I hope we can all push it to a grand success.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Count me in if it's not too late:
> 
> ASIN 1442116390
> Amazon buy page: http://www.amazon.com/Red-Cross-Gold-Knight-ebook/dp/B001J6ORUI
> ...


You're in, but I linked your proper ASIN, not the ISBN, which takes us to the paperback edition. Ebooks only, please!


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Can I add another one please?

The Last Priestess by Elizabeth Baxter
B00B9Z98SA
http://www.amazon.com/Priestess-Songmaker-fantasy-novel-ebook/dp/B00B9Z98SA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368522838&sr=8-1&keywords=the+last+priestess
$0.99 (normally £3.99)
Blurb: A bitter priestess, a tortured mage, and a threat that could destroy their world. Only these two can stop it. But can they learn to trust themselves and each other?
Image: http://d.gr-assets.com/photos/1357852589p8/664908.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

smallblondehippy said:


> Can I add another one please?
> 
> The Last Priestess by Elizabeth Baxter
> B00B9Z98SA
> ...


You're all set!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay, I just added *Share Buttons* for Twitter, Facebook, and Google+, and implemented the hashtag *#EpicFantasyParty* in the canned Twitter message.

When the promo starts, feel free to use these (and your own!) buttons liberally, for all the seven days of the promo.

And, be sure to use the hashtag, let's see if we can make it go trending!

Also, let me know if I missed any other share buttons...

OK, just remembered Pinterest, will go make it. (and, done...)


----------



## crashaddict (Mar 27, 2013)

ASIN: B00CHYQ2VS

Amazon buy page: http://amzn.com/B00CHYQ2VS

I, Minion by Lewis Dix

This is the tale of a skeletal warrior with no name and no future, raised from the dead to serve only one purpose - to fight and die on the front lines of battle. This is all he has known for centuries, but all that's about to change. For he will come face-to-face with the Dark Lord's greatest enemy, a young witch named Kora. As the leader of the rebellion, she is the very person he has been sent to kill. And yet, she will awaken feelings in him long dead, setting him on a path that threatens to change the course of the Empire forever.

$0.99

Cover Image: http://www.lewisdix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/cover-3-2.jpg


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Vera, where do we get the share buttons, and what should we link to (when the time comes)? Your site?


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

crashaddict said:


> ASIN: B00CHYQ2VS
> 
> Amazon buy page: http://amzn.com/B00CHYQ2VS
> 
> ...


You're in!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Ty Johnston said:


> Vera, where do we get the share buttons, and what should we link to (when the time comes)? Your site?


Everything is on the promo page:

http://www.veranazarian.com/epicfantasy.htm

First, look on the top intro section after the header, the part that's in red text. Right above it you will see the usual Twitter, Facebook, et al social media pre-programmed *share buttons*.

Next, scroll all the way down, to the bottom of the page past all of our books, and you will see three large colorful *badges* with HTML code ready to go, so you simply copy and paste the code to share the badges.

Choose, one button, choose all!


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Ty Johnston said:


> Thanks!


You bet!


----------



## VannaSmythe (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi! I'd love to participate, if it's not too late.

1. B007J6DN2A

2. Protector (Anniversary of the Veil, Book 1) by Vanna Smythe

3. Kae has trained his entire life to become an elite Protector of the Realm. Untold magic and forbidden love for Princess Issiyanna awaken inside him once his wish comes true. When Issiyanna is abducted, Kae must make a choice. Will he stay true to his duty as a Protector, or allow his love for Issiyanna to guide his future path? Magic, loyalty, greed, and love clash as Kae is forced to make his decision.

4. http://vannasmythe.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/FinalBookCoverProtectorFixAmazon72dpi.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

VannaSmythe said:


> Hi! I'd love to participate, if it's not too late.
> 
> 1. B007J6DN2A
> 
> ...


What sale price would you like me to list? I put you in at $2.99....


----------



## VannaSmythe (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot to state the price  Yeah, $2.99 is great! Thanks!


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

FANTASY ROAR!!!

...

That's all I have to say at the present time.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey there Vera!

I hope I'm not too late to join the party!

Here's my info:

Amazon ASIN: B005C1K1RY

Betrovia: Book One of The Land of Betrovia trilogy

What's a single father to do when his own two daughters think he has lost his mind!

$2.99

Cover: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ETq-sQM1joo/UZN1hGZDBjI/AAAAAAAAAmA/H7tQdMP0VBc/s1600/betrovia_7212.jpg


----------



## Fahid (Dec 23, 2012)

Amazon ASIN: B00AO6IQCO

The Dark Prince (Fountains of Fire & Darkness, Book 1) by Fahid Hussain

When he was young he covered the world with darkness and evil until he was defeated by the greatest hero of time. With memories lost, he became a squire working for the King's Consul. Years go by and he joins the Order as a Knight, working for the same enemies he once vowed to destroy.

Sale Price: $2.99 (Regular: $5.99)

Cover Image: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51CdTnkFj8L.jpg

Am I in


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

VannaSmythe said:


> Sorry, I forgot to state the price  Yeah, $2.99 is great! Thanks!


In that case, yay, you're all set!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Shane Murray said:


> FANTASY ROAR!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> That's all I have to say at the present time.


Good practice for the day of the sale! ROOOAAAAR!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Feenix said:


> Hey there Vera!
> 
> I hope I'm not too late to join the party!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the party!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Fahid said:


> Amazon ASIN: B00AO6IQCO
> 
> The Dark Prince (Fountains of Fire & Darkness, Book 1) by Fahid Hussain
> 
> ...


You certainly are!  Just make sure your book is not free during the sale period, okay? And that goes for everyone, folks.


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm down. 

1) Amazon ASIN B008NO3XAO
Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/207170
B&N http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/glimmer-vale-michael-kingswood/1112185887?ean=2940014981316
Kobo http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Glimmer-Vale/book-Ty-zmlNZDUSrltfVAc7ZGQ/page1.html?s=q6PoBbRdoUGITckia_sWaw&r=1

2) Glimmer Vale (The Glimmer Vale Chronicles, Book 1) by Michael Kingswood

3) Two fighting men on the run make their way to Lydelton, a small fishing town in a remote valley known as Glimmer Vale, only to find the town under assault by a ruthless band of brigands. When the mayor pleads with them to help repel the outlaws, Julian and Raedrick find themselves cast in the role of reluctant saviors. But their past is a foe they cannot fight with swords, one that could bring them, and the people they now must protect, down to ruin.

4) $2.99 (normally $4.99)

5) http://michaelkingswooddotcom.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/jfbeveridge-the_vale_coverart-ebook-02.jpg

Thanks for putting this on. Should be fun.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Michael Kingswood said:


> I'm down.
> 
> 1) Amazon ASIN B008NO3XAO
> Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/207170
> ...


You're all set.  I used only the first two buy links, otherwise the listing will be too cluttered...


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm thinking about how to advertise this in the Book Bazaar. We should each have a book thread, or author thread. I'm new to this, so let me know if I haven't thought things out correctly. We're only supposed to post on our thread once a week, and we aren't supposed to enter into an agreement to bump each other's threads. So, I'm thinking that we'd get maximum visibility on the Book Bazaar if we split up the days between us. We have 27 people so far, so that's about four people per day.

I'll go first, since it's my harebrained idea. I'll post on the 21st, saying that there'll be a big fantasy promotion, starting the 24th. Then, I'll be able to post again on the 28th, fairly late in the promotion, again making sure to talk about the _epic_ epic fantasy promotion, (which is rather like the Monster book of Monsters, right?)

Am I right that staggering this will work better than if everyone posts on the 24th?


----------



## Mark Fassett (Aug 25, 2010)

Can't miss out on this  It also happens about when I'm planning to release the sequel. Talk about timing.

1)
ASIN: B004WKRD6I
SW: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/53564

2) Shattered: A Wizard's Work Book One by Mark Fassett

3) Four apprentice wizards race to find their master after he disappears through a portal.

4) $2.99

5) http://markfassett.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/shattered_cover_final_900x600.jpg


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

ElisaBlaisdell said:


> I'm thinking about how to advertise this in the Book Bazaar. We should each have a book thread, or author thread. I'm new to this, so let me know if I haven't thought things out correctly. We're only supposed to post on our thread once a week, and we aren't supposed to enter into an agreement to bump each other's threads. So, I'm thinking that we'd get maximum visibility on the Book Bazaar if we split up the days between us. We have 27 people so far, so that's about four people per day.
> 
> I'll go first, since it's my harebrained idea. I'll post on the 21st, saying that there'll be a big fantasy promotion, starting the 24th. Then, I'll be able to post again on the 28th, fairly late in the promotion, again making sure to talk about the _epic_ epic fantasy promotion, (which is rather like the Monster book of Monsters, right?)
> 
> Am I right that staggering this will work better than if everyone posts on the 24th?


Hmmmm, I have no idea about the Book Bazaar, since I hardly ever go there. Hope you plan to promote in other places too, otherwise this promo might fizzle...  I mean, there's nothing wrong, of course, if you do *some* promo there, but let it be just one of the many places.

Personally, I plan to promote on Facebook, Twitter, my several blogs, Google+, Pinterest, LinkedIn, MySpace, and Goodreads.

And, if I think of any other places, I will!

One thing everyone might do *ahead of time* is grab the badges (see bottom of party promo listing page: http://www.veranazarian.com/epicfantasy.htm ) and place them on your blogs and website sidebars well ahead of time...

Then, *on the first day of the promo*, place the badges again but in the main blog entry area (as opposed to sidebar), maybe as part of your dedicated promo post.

Then, start using the buttons for social media (Twitter, FB, etc.) that I included on the page (top, just above the red text). I made it super easy for us so all we need to do in most cases is click the various share buttons a few times each day -- in the least -- for each of the seven days of the promo.

Hopefully our friends will re-share our posts! We want it to go viral!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Mark Fassett said:


> Can't miss out on this  It also happens about when I'm planning to release the sequel. Talk about timing.
> 
> 1)
> ASIN: B004WKRD6I
> ...


All set!


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Vera for setting this up! And for including my book! 

Feenix


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Feenix said:


> Thanks Vera for setting this up! And for including my book!
> 
> Feenix


You're very welcome! 

And now I just made a second row of badges, these all *smaller size*, so you guys have more choices for sidebar widgets...

Just scroll all the way down on the promo page to grab yours:

http://www.veranazarian.com/epicfantasy.htm

By the way, I already put up one of the badges (red one) on my own website, see here how I did it, on right sidebar:

http://www.veranazarian.com/

...


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Hmmmm, I have no idea about the Book Bazaar, since I hardly ever go there. Hope you plan to promote in other places too, otherwise this promo might fizzle...  I mean, there's nothing wrong, of course, if you do *some* promo there, but let it be just one of the many places.
> 
> Personally, I plan to promote on Facebook, Twitter, my several blogs, Google+, Pinterest, LinkedIn, MySpace, and Goodreads.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the suggestions of what to do--I'm going to try to do it everywhere I can, but I just thought of the Book Bazaar because I know there's a world of non-writer Kboarders out there.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

ElisaBlaisdell said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions of what to do--I'm going to try to do it everywhere I can, but I just thought of the Book Bazaar because I know there's a world of non-writer Kboarders out there.


And you are absolutely right! And sorry, hope I didn't come across as if you shouldn't post in the Bazaar!

Seriously, I am glad *someone* will, because I don't really know what's what there! I think I started threads for a couple of my books, but posted once or twice and then it just felt like a jungle out there, too many new posts, and things disappear too quickly out of sight...

So, if you are good enough to start a post for us there, I'll be sure to post too!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey, if anyone else wants to make your own buttons and badges for the Epic Fantasy promo, please feel free, and post them here!

I'll be happy to add them to our page... Just holler!


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

ElisaBlaisdell said:


> I'm thinking about how to advertise this in the Book Bazaar. We should each have a book thread, or author thread. I'm new to this, so let me know if I haven't thought things out correctly. We're only supposed to post on our thread once a week, and we aren't supposed to enter into an agreement to bump each other's threads. So, I'm thinking that we'd get maximum visibility on the Book Bazaar if we split up the days between us. We have 27 people so far, so that's about four people per day.
> 
> I'll go first, since it's my harebrained idea. I'll post on the 21st, saying that there'll be a big fantasy promotion, starting the 24th. Then, I'll be able to post again on the 28th, fairly late in the promotion, again making sure to talk about the _epic_ epic fantasy promotion, (which is rather like the Monster book of Monsters, right?)
> 
> Am I right that staggering this will work better than if everyone posts on the 24th?


I think that's a good idea. I'll post in the Book Bazaar on the 22nd. Anyone else in? Mods, if this is not okay can you please let us know?

I'll also be using social media and planning on joining some of WLC tweet teams.


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

smallblondehippy said:


> I think that's a good idea. I'll post in the Book Bazaar on the 22nd. Anyone else in? Mods, if this is not okay can you please let us know?
> 
> I'll also be using social media and planning on joining some of WLC tweet teams.


Great! My plan was to modify the title of my thread: "The Song of Andiene--part of the Epic Fantasy Sale." That way, even if someone doesn't click on the link, it's entered their awareness.

My theory was that since we each were allowed a thread per book, that part was fine, and we wouldn't be posting more than once in a week, or engaging in mutual bumping of each other's threads, so that part was fine. But it if breaks some part of the rules I didn't notice, mods please let us know.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll happily post on my book threat too so as to bump it up and make people aware of the sale.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> I'll happily post on my book threat too so as to bump it up and make people aware of the sale.


All sounds good! 

I'll see if I can dig up my ancient thread here too...


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Bumping for visibility.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Bumpety bump.


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

Vera, I've been thinking things over, and if it's not too much trouble for you to change it, I'd like to drop my sale price to 99 cents. I'm thinking it'd be good to try for maximum impulse-buy availability.

Thank you.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Kind of wish this promo was happening next month when my other title is back out, but oh well.

I need the bump in sales (if any) on the other one, especially after this past week. Sales just went off the proverbial cliff for some reason. Others have posted about the categories getting changed up, so maybe that has something to do with it. KDP has been dog slow updating lately, too.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

ElisaBlaisdell said:


> Vera, I've been thinking things over, and if it's not too much trouble for you to change it, I'd like to drop my sale price to 99 cents. I'm thinking it'd be good to try for maximum impulse-buy availability.
> 
> Thank you.


Sure! Just changed yours!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

scottmarlowe said:


> Kind of wish this promo was happening next month when my other title is back out, but oh well.
> 
> I need the bump in sales (if any) on the other one, especially after this past week. Sales just went off the proverbial cliff for some reason. Others have posted about the categories getting changed up, so maybe that has something to do with it. KDP has been dog slow updating lately, too.


Yes, sales have been abysmal in general for me, for months now... part of the reason I decided to re-boot everything with this promo. Publishing is my only source of income. So it really hurts when things go downhill.

I cannot wait till *Cobweb Bride* comes out (my first major new book in a long while), but for now, need the current titles to get moving...

More reason to get cracking... So let's jack things up with this promo, folks!

After all, when the vendors and the algos fail us, the only thing we can rely on is building up our sales with our own methods, our own fan bases, and ourselves!


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Sure! Just changed yours!


Thank you! Are you accepting last-minute additions? (I don't have any, but just in case there's anyone out there who's shy, and didn't see this till now....)


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

ElisaBlaisdell said:


> Thank you! Are you accepting last-minute additions? (I don't have any, but just in case there's anyone out there who's shy, and didn't see this till now....)


Of course! 

New additions still welcome, all the way to the day of the promo!

So, anyone with epic fantasy titles (including short stories, because epic fantasy is a genre, not a length) in the $0.99 to $2.99 price range is welcome!


----------



## Colin H (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity.

Amazon ASIN B005UNJPHG

Title The Apprentice of Fyordorn

Author Colin Hawkes

Sale Price $2.99

Cover Link http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41sVYtx1CUL._AA160_.jpg

'It was a tired and exhausted Master of Sarros who finally left the comfort of his chair and walked wearily to the collection of spheres hovering at the far end of the room. They graphically showed the status of his war with Altim. Grimly he was reminded that more were flame red and under Altim's control than blue and under his protection.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Colin H said:


> Thanks for the opportunity.
> 
> Amazon ASIN B005UNJPHG
> 
> ...


You are in.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

There is still plenty of time to join the promo!

It's fun, it's *easy,* and the more the merrier -- we can all move tons of books! So, come and join our Epic Fantasy SALE Party!

The Sale Buzz starts this Saturday!


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to be out of town for the first day of the promo, but I'll fire up the marketing machine come Sunday and all next week.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

scottmarlowe said:


> Looks like I'm going to be out of town for the first day of the promo, but I'll fire up the marketing machine come Sunday and all next week.
> 
> Looking forward to it!


Great!

And even if you're away for most of Saturday, but have a moment or two to get online and get to the promo website, you can always click the easy Tweet and Facebook buttons a few times!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Just a reminder to everyone to get ready for our promo blitz on Saturday!


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

I haven't done price-changing before. How responsive is Amazon to a request for a price-change? When should I change it, to make sure the sale price is live on the 25th? Now? The 24th?


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

ElisaBlaisdell said:


> I haven't done price-changing before. How responsive is Amazon to a request for a price-change? When should I change it, to make sure the sale price is live on the 25th? Now? The 24th?


It usually takes a few hours when everything is working, but I would do it the day before to be safe. I already changed mine.


----------



## AdamOrtyl (May 21, 2013)

Sounds like fun!!

Amazon ASIN: B00AMR4LZ6

Leah and the Jackhammer by Adam Ortyl

Ferocious monsters, creatures twisted by magic, a slumbering evil, and some mean bullies - Leah faces them all. The only things she has with her are her teddy bear, and the Jackhammer, an ancient mechanical beast from times forgotten. Join her as she battles for her life down in the darkness.

Sale Price: $2.99

Cover: http://adamortyl.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Folly_Jackhammer_Cover_Small.jpg


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

ElisaBlaisdell said:


> I haven't done price-changing before. How responsive is Amazon to a request for a price-change? When should I change it, to make sure the sale price is live on the 25th? Now? The 24th?


My price change went in in less than 24 hours, probably closer to 12.

So I recommend everyone switch to your designated sale price no later than early Friday. Probably around now would be a good time!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

scottmarlowe said:


> It usually takes a few hours when everything is working, but I would do it the day before to be safe. I already changed mine.


Exactly!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

AdamOrtyl said:


> Sounds like fun!!
> 
> Amazon ASIN: B00AMR4LZ6
> 
> ...


I added you in!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

*** UPDATE! ***

ATTENTION - Everyone participating in this promo!

ITEM ONE

*Please change your book from its regular price to the sale price *now*!
*
Anyone whose book is still listed outside the $0.99 - $2.99 price range will be removed at midnight tonight!
(As soon as you correct it, I will be happy to add you back in).

ITEM TWO

The promo is for *seven days*. That means that *each one of us* needs to do *something* to promote the link and our book sale *every day*:

http://www.veranazarian.com/epicfantasy.htm

It really is easy -- click the share buttons, Tweet, post on various Facebook pages and other sites, write a blog entry where you mention the sale.

Use your imagination!

Also, remember, it's not just about sales -- the more we raise the buzz and word of mouth, the better our joint Epic Fantasy also-boughts will be, and we strengthen our key words standing in the algos.

So, are you excited? I sure am!!! And the beauty is, this is a free, no cost promo for us, and we can successfully raise some good noise... but only if we work together!

STRENGTH IN NUMBERS!!!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, argh, I just noticed this, Vera. Can I still get in with Yseult? If I send you the stuff you need now and notify you when the sale price goes live? 

That's what I get for only visiting the Kindle boards every few days ...


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Oh, argh, I just noticed this, Vera. Can I still get in with Yseult? If I send you the stuff you need now and notify you when the sale price goes live?
> 
> That's what I get for only visiting the Kindle boards every few days ...


Ruth, of course!  Post your details here, and I'll add you right in! Just need your ASIN, your cover JPG direct link, your intended price, and a short blurb.

The more the merrier! And the more effective the promo!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Here you go, Vera:

1) B006SJLSDA

2) Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur by Ruth Nestvold

3) For the price of a truce, Yseult is sent to a world where magic is dying - to marry the father of the man she loves.

Yseult is a retelling of the tragic tale of Tristan and Isolde, a story older than Romeo and Juliet or Lancelot and Guinevere; an Arthurian romance with roots going back far into the realm of legend, and the undying tales of King Arthur.

4) 2.99

5) http://ruthnestvold.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/yseult-kobo.jpg

Thanks for letting me in under the wire! I'll go change the price of Yseult, maybe it'll take on time.


----------



## Tjacksonking (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Vera. Well, I am aboard the KBoards starship, thanks to your invite. Looks to be a very very busy venue! Later on I will create a profile and find the locale for posting book links. Mostly, tho, glad to see you promoting an Epic Fantasy highlights page! Great effort for all fantasy authors. Hope you get plenty of entries and some fine cover art. Best, Tom/T. Jackson King.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Here you go, Vera:
> 
> 1) B006SJLSDA
> 
> ...


Perfect! You're all set. 

And if you change the price now, ASAP, it should be ready by tomorrow, so that's fine.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Tjacksonking said:


> Hi Vera. Well, I am aboard the KBoards starship, thanks to your invite. Looks to be a very very busy venue! Later on I will create a profile and find the locale for posting book links. Mostly, tho, glad to see you promoting an Epic Fantasy highlights page! Great effort for all fantasy authors. Hope you get plenty of entries and some fine cover art. Best, Tom/T. Jackson King.


Tom!  Great to see you here!

Yes, as you can see, this place is always jumping! And there's tons of great and latest publishing info being discussed and posted all the time. Stick around!

Welcome to Kboards!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Huzzah! Looking forward to our collaboration and advertising!


----------



## Stephen Spears (Dec 16, 2011)

Howdy, count me in if you still can! I'll be submitting my sale price in KDP ASAP FTW!

1) B006LN8EVC

2) Shadows of the Underwizard by Stephen Spears

3) As four runaways on the cusp of adulthood bristle at their homeland's restrictions, they are pursued by agents both otherworldly and all too human. Along the way, as portents spell the return of ancient magics and forgotten monstrosities, they find themselves thrust into the chaos of prophecy, schisms, and war.

4) 1.99 (from 2.99)

5) http://stephenspearsbooks.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Cover_web.jpg


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> Huzzah! Looking forward to our collaboration and advertising!


We're gonna rocks the sales and kick some a**!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Stephen Spears said:


> Howdy, count me in if you still can! I'll be submitting my sale price in KDP ASAP FTW!
> 
> 1) B006LN8EVC
> 
> ...


And... you're in!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Perfect! You're all set.
> 
> And if you change the price now, ASAP, it should be ready by tomorrow, so that's fine.


I changed my price right after I posted, so with any luck, it'll be good.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> I changed my price right after I posted, so with any luck, it'll be good.


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

I just scheduled two posts on two of my blogs to go out after midnight, to announce our Epic Fantasy SALE!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

And.....

WE'RE ON, FOLKS!!!!!!!! 

   !


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

And the price of Yseult has been reduced successfully! Yay! 

I'll post to my blog and Facebook today too.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Started out with a couple of tweets, but I'll be bloggin, pinning, FB, Google+ etc over the coming days


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Out and about today but I've got one tweet in and I'll try to get some more in.

I've got a blog post ready to go which I'll get out tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Okay, you're in, and free run noted. Just let me know if it gets stuck free or something...


Why is my book not featured on the page? It should be between R.M. and Stephen Spears, but it's missing altogether.


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been tweeting about the sale all day via my blog:

betrovia.blogspot.com

Funstuff!


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Tweeted, blogged, etc. ... all the usual suspects, and then some!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> And the price of Yseult has been reduced successfully! Yay!
> 
> I'll post to my blog and Facebook today too.


Looking good!!!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> Started out with a couple of tweets, but I'll be bloggin, pinning, FB, Google+ etc over the coming days


Excellent! keep it up! 

I posted on two of my blogs, tweeted 3 times (next time will vary the wording a bit from the canned tweet), posted on Facebook and Google+.

Later on, will do LiveJournal and others...

Keep at it, folks!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

scottmarlowe said:


> Out and about today but I've got one tweet in and I'll try to get some more in.
> 
> I've got a blog post ready to go which I'll get out tonight or tomorrow.


Fantastic!!!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

NicholasAndrews said:


> Why is my book not featured on the page? It should be between R.M. and Stephen Spears, but it's missing altogether.


Hmmm, let's see...

Your book has either been shuffled around in a random re-order as I was re-shelving the titles at midnight yesterday to fill in blank spots from removed books, or it's been taken out and placed on hold for not being within our sale price range at the time of my official check after midnight.

*checking the HTML code on the page where the commented out books are sitting...*

Yup, there it is, I pulled it out since it was still free at that point.

Ok, now it's back in! So, you are okay! 

And anyone else, there are still several authors sitting on hold too, so let me know, folks when your books become on sale...


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Feenix said:


> I've been tweeting about the sale all day via my blog:
> 
> betrovia.blogspot.com
> 
> Funstuff!


You rawk! Awesome!  Keep it up!!!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Ty Johnston said:


> Tweeted, blogged, etc. ... all the usual suspects, and then some!


You are fabulous and awesome!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Incidentally, if you are wondering, it is *not* too late to join the promo!

In fact, I just added a new person via PM!

So, let me know!


----------



## Brandon Carbaugh (May 25, 2013)

You are a wonderful person.

----------

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Sounding-ebook/dp/B009XIRKEO
Title: "Deep Sounding"
Author: Brandon Carbaugh

_
The world aboveground is a mountainous waste. The dwarfs live under the mountains. All have work. All work hard. All must work together. Those who don't are cast above, to earn their survival alone. The greater the crime, the longer the time: until the bells of Deepsound ring them home.

Bardan has lived above the ground for fifty years. He works hard. He works alone. He works to survive - and he's good at his work. But his heart is fading, his mind is graying, and old ghosts are closing in at last.

Bardan's time is up...and his bells are running out._

Cover: http://brandoncarbaugh.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/deep-sounding-cover.jpg

Sale price is $2.99, and fifty cents of every sale go to charity.

----------

Thanks again for doing this! I'll probably wind up with some new books in the backlog myself 

I'll blog / retweet / facebook / twitter it all later tonight.

(Note: Right now the price says 3.99. I just adjusted it. It probably won't go through Amazon until tomorrow sometime.)


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I've posted to my Facebook pages, which automatically get tweeted, and also to my blog. 

Do we want to have a hashtag, so we can easily find each other's tweets and retweet? A couple come to mind:

#epicfantasysale

#epicebooksale


----------



## Brandon Carbaugh (May 25, 2013)

The price on Deep Sounding has updated to 2.99  I've tweeted and facebooked the sale. If/when Deep Sounding shows up in the sale, I'll fire out a blog post and hit twitter hard with hashtags a-blazing.



RuthNestvold said:


> I've posted to my Facebook pages, which automatically get tweeted, and also to my blog.
> 
> Do we want to have a hashtag, so we can easily find each other's tweets and retweet? A couple come to mind:
> 
> ...


I'm with RuthNestvold. We need an agreed-upon hash-tag. I think #epicfantasysale would work well. #epicebooksale doesn't read so well.

I also think we need to do this sale as a regular thing. It reminds me of The Humble Indie Bundle (if any of you are gamers and know what that is).


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

Woops.  I'm a little late on updating my price, but it's done now.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

It will still be possible for me to sign up once AGaHM goes off free Monday morning, yes?


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm trying to alternate one non-advertising tweet and one EpicFantasySale tweet.   

And I just figured out how to add my Twitter feed to Author Central. (I know, it's easy, but all of this is totally new to me.)


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Brandon Carbaugh said:


> You are a wonderful person.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


Excellent, and you're in! And the price already says $2.99, so yaay!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> I've posted to my Facebook pages, which automatically get tweeted, and also to my blog.
> 
> Do we want to have a hashtag, so we can easily find each other's tweets and retweet? A couple come to mind:
> 
> ...


Yup, we already have a hashtag, it's *#EpicFantasyParty* and you can see it if you use the Tweet button on the promo page. it's programmed in...

But, please feel free to make up your own tweets with it, in fact, it's best to vary the tweets!

We want to make the hashtag go trending!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Brandon Carbaugh said:


> The price on Deep Sounding has updated to 2.99  I've tweeted and facebooked the sale. If/when Deep Sounding shows up in the sale, I'll fire out a blog post and hit twitter hard with hashtags a-blazing.
> 
> I'm with RuthNestvold. We need an agreed-upon hash-tag. I think #epicfantasysale would work well. #epicebooksale doesn't read so well.
> 
> I also think we need to do this sale as a regular thing. It reminds me of The Humble Indie Bundle (if any of you are gamers and know what that is).


Yup, yup, we *already* have one! #EpicFantasyParty

Go click on the Tweet button, and you will see it.

Use it, and use it well and hard!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Michael Kingswood said:


> Woops. I'm a little late on updating my price, but it's done now.


I put you back in, but it still says $4.99.... Hoping it will switch over soon...


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Vaalingrade said:


> It will still be possible for me to sign up once AGaHM goes off free Monday morning, yes?


Of course! As soon as it's ready, let me know!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

ElisaBlaisdell said:


> I'm trying to alternate one non-advertising tweet and one EpicFantasySale tweet.
> 
> And I just figured out how to add my Twitter feed to Author Central. (I know, it's easy, but all of this is totally new to me.)


Know what you mean... I've been also trying to alternate the tweets with some other general ones...

And yup, Author Central is great, it shows your latest tweet, and can be a powerful engine to get more visibility for the tweets!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Attention, Gang!

Have you done your Epic Fantasy Sale promo for the day?

http://www.veranazarian.com/epicfantasy.htm

Don't forget, a little something *every day!*

The more we do (each one of us), the more we reap benefits from this!


----------



## Brandon Carbaugh (May 25, 2013)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Attention, Gang!
> 
> Have you done your Epic Fantasy Sale promo for the day?
> 
> ...


I've been tweeting/posting about it


----------



## BJ Whittington (Aug 30, 2011)

Curious as to anyones results so far?


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

I've tweeted, Facebooked and just posted an entry on my website/blog.



BJ Whittington said:


> Curious as to anyones results so far?


I've been getting sales, but I also ran a free promo on Tues/Wed/Thu, and was a KB Featured Book on 5/25, so it's hard to say where to attribute the sales. I have to assume that all three have contributed to a successful week.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

The tweetening has begun on my end.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Added one of the images to my site


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Attention, Gang!
> 
> Have you done your Epic Fantasy Sale promo for the day?
> 
> ...


Sorry I haven't done anything yet today, but I've been laid low by the creeping crud. 

I will go retweet something now, have dinner, and go back to bed ...


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

BJ Whittington said:


> Curious as to anyones results so far?


I've had a couple of sales which I'm fairly sure are as a result of this as I've no other promo's at the mo.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

I've posted and tweeted and have more scheduled during the week. 

I've definitely seen a handful of sales which I attribute to this promo. Good luck for the rest of the week everyone.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Brandon Carbaugh said:


> I've been tweeting/posting about it


Excellent!!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

BJ Whittington said:


> Curious as to anyones results so far?


Good question!

Some of the results, at least on page hits, can be seen on the very bottom left hand corner in the round dark button for the ExtremeTracking app.

As far as actual unit sales, let me check my Amazon Affiliates numbers...

Okay: 27 units referral tracked for this month for my account BEFORE the sale began, and 42 as of this moment, which is far more than I usually get from the referrals from my regular website, so I am assuming these are mostly driven by our sale efforts.

And, drilling down into the actual titles report, I recognize three books sold from our Promo page.

At the end of the sale period, I'll see if I can come up with a more complete and specific report for you guys.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

NicholasAndrews said:


> I've tweeted, Facebooked and just posted an entry on my website/blog.
> 
> I've been getting sales, but I also ran a free promo on Tues/Wed/Thu, and was a KB Featured Book on 5/25, so it's hard to say where to attribute the sales. I have to assume that all three have contributed to a successful week.


Good deal!!! 

I agree, it is sometimes hard to say where the numbers come from.

Not sure if my Google Analytics will drill down to this temporary sale page, so the only way to know for me is to check page hits via Extreme Tracking and my Affiliates report.

It is also important to remember that not all exposure is necessarily gonna result in a sale. Just having people repeatedly exposed to our various book covers and titles works as cumulative marketing marketing. That's why page hits count for something....


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Vaalingrade said:


> The tweetening has begun on my end.


Excellent! 

And be sure to utilize the various share buttons (BUILT INTO THE PAGE ITSELF -- ATTENTION FOLKS, if all of you haven't already noticed) for other social networking!

Just use your imagination!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Shane Ward said:


> Added one of the images to my site


Excellent!!!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Sorry I haven't done anything yet today, but I've been laid low by the creeping crud.
> 
> I will go retweet something now, have dinner, and go back to bed ...


No problem, you've done tons so far, so rest up and get well, and resume when you can!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> I've had a couple of sales which I'm fairly sure are as a result of this as I've no other promo's at the mo.


Hope so!!! And hoping more to come!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

smallblondehippy said:


> I've posted and tweeted and have more scheduled during the week.
> 
> I've definitely seen a handful of sales which I attribute to this promo. Good luck for the rest of the week everyone.


Fantastic!!!

And, I've been retweeting you and others who've used our twitter hashtag *#EpicFantasyParty*

Everyone, remember that *retweeting each other* can be a great way to double the message without making it look like it's coming form just you...


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

***UPDATE***

I've added a *LinkedIn share button* to our arsenal of share buttons on the page.

http://www.veranazarian.com/epicfantasy.htm

So, if you are on LinkedIn, use it!


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

smallblondehippy said:


> I've posted and tweeted and have more scheduled during the week.
> 
> I've definitely seen a handful of sales which I attribute to this promo. Good luck for the rest of the week everyone.


Love your covers for Ever Winter and Summer Storms FYI


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been spreading the word since it began!  Posted to my Goodreads blog which is connected to Author Central, posted to Linked IN, Facebook, Myspace, all of the indie and fantasy groups I belong to on Facebook, and now I've shared on Linked IN again.

I even bought one of the books! I couldn't resist I, Minion, the premise and that cover just pulled me in.  I love the style of that cover!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

JGrover said:


> I've been spreading the word since it began! Posted to my Goodreads blog which is connected to Author Central, posted to Linked IN, Facebook, Myspace, all of the indie and fantasy groups I belong to on Facebook, and now I've shared on Linked IN again.
> 
> I even bought one of the books! I couldn't resist I, Minion, the premise and that cover just pulled me in. I love the style of that cover!


Perfect, keep at it! 

And that goes for all of us, if we let up, we all lose out! This is just a week of hard promo, an opportunity for us to shine, and it works best if we all work at it! Strength in numbers!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't forget to do your promo for today, everyone! 

We can't stop yet! Must... promo!


----------



## crashaddict (Mar 27, 2013)

JGrover said:


> I've been spreading the word since it began! Posted to my Goodreads blog which is connected to Author Central, posted to Linked IN, Facebook, Myspace, all of the indie and fantasy groups I belong to on Facebook, and now I've shared on Linked IN again.
> 
> I even bought one of the books! I couldn't resist I, Minion, the premise and that cover just pulled me in. I love the style of that cover!


Woo! Glad you liked the cover! I still get chills when I see it. But I think the cover for the sequel is going to be even better! I hope you enjoy it!

As for myself, I couldn't resist picking up The Dark Prince.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

crashaddict said:


> Woo! Glad you liked the cover! I still get chills when I see it. But I think the cover for the sequel is going to be even better! I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> As for myself, I couldn't resist picking up The Dark Prince.


There are so many truly awesome covers in our lineup! 

Keep up the promo effort, folks!

Have you... blogged, tweeted, facebooked, pinned, re-pined, hashtagged, used every share button possible?

What about individually emailing your good friends who might be interested in our awesome books? (but no spamming, remember!)

And then there's the people at your day job! The local coffee joint where you hang out... Library, post office, bus!

Put this in your sig file temporarily!

There's so many things we can all do!  And, we still have plenty of days to go!

PS... Stragglers still welcome!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Have you done your part for the group promo today?  

*nudge* *poke*


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Done, but before I call it quits for the night, I will do another retweet.  

ETA: The follow-up novel to Yseult, Shadow of Stone, is now free through Friday, if anyone feels inclined to pick it up.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Done, but before I call it quits for the night, I will do another retweet.
> 
> ETA: The follow-up novel to Yseult, Shadow of Stone, is now free through Friday, if anyone feels inclined to pick it up.


Got my copy of Shadow of Stone! 

Also, I must say I adore your covers for both Yseult and Shadow of Stone. The images are lovely, and the gilded font is fantastic!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, Vera! Can't claim responsibility, unfortunately, the cover artist for the Pendragon Chronicles books is Derek of Creativindies Covers.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Thanks, Vera! Can't claim responsibility, unfortunately, the cover artist for the Pendragon Chronicles books is Derek of Creativindies Covers.


He did a truly fabulous job on your covers!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

REMINDER!

We've got a* full day and a half to go*, folks!

Please, don't let up on the promo! I know, it's easy to get sick of it and just let it slide, but it's an opportunity we all worked for so let's use it to our fullest advantage!

So, get back to tweeting, FB-ing, posting, etc!

DON'T STOP NOW!!!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I retweeted earlier today, and I will go retweet now, before I hit the sack.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Wansit said:


> Love your covers for Ever Winter and Summer Storms FYI


Aww, thanks. They were done by our very own Rachel at Littera designs. If any of you guys are after a cover artist I'd highly reccomend her.

Enjoying the promo. Defiinitely seen an uptick in sales - more in the UK than US strangely.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I've seen an increase too, but not all of it is the promo. Sales of Yseult usually pick up when Shadow of Stone is free. And I had a big jump yesterday, after the paperback version became available. Suddenly, 2.99 looks like a steal when the paperback costs 15.95.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> I've seen an increase too, but not all of it is the promo. Sales of Yseult usually pick up when Shadow of Stone is free. And I had a big jump yesterday, after the paperback version became available. Suddenly, 2.99 looks like a steal when the paperback costs 15.95.


Glad our promo is working, in one way or another! 

Now, one more day everyone, just *one more day*!

Don't let up now, people, keep plugging it hard!!! Let's go out with a bang!

I am about to it hit a bunch of Facebook pages with it....


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

If anyone's new to this the way I am, make sure you put your royalty rate back to 70 %, if you go from under $2.99 to $2.99 and above. I changed my price back, and didn't notice for a minute that the royalty was stuck at 35%.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

ElisaBlaisdell said:


> If anyone's new to this the way I am, make sure you put your royalty rate back to 70 %, if you go from under $2.99 to $2.99 and above. I changed my price back, and didn't notice for a minute that the royalty was stuck at 35%.


Been there, done that! But thanks for the reminder. I stayed at 70% this time, so I'm good.

Hope the sale went well for everyone. I picked up a handful of sales.

Thanks, Vera, for organizing and hosting the event!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

I second that...thanks for all your hard work Vera, and for everyone who took part and was posting, tweeting, blogging etc.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Ditto! Thanks for organizing this, Vera. Definitely did give sales a bump for me.


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for organizing this, Vera.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep, thanks Vera for all your work!


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for your GREAT participation, everyone!!! 

I think we did good! Most of us sold one copy at least, and don't forget visibility and otherwise gained common also-boughts in the epic fantasy category.

Let me look up some stats for you for the last 7 days:

We've had *over 300 hits* on the sale page (best I could tell with the free tracker)

And here are the specific Amazon Affiliate books ebooks sold in the period from May 25 to May 31. Some of them are not from our sale page, so just look for yours by title. _*Highest sellers (more than one copy sold) are in bold.*_

*Kindle eBooks Sold / Price / Units Sold 
*============

*A Girl and Her Monster (Rune Breaker)	$2.99 2
*Army of Affliction (The Affliction Chronicles)	$1.99	1
Betrovia (The Land of Betrovia)	Third Party	$2.99	1
Blood of the King (Khirro's Journey Book 1)	$1.99	1
Counterpoint to Chaos (The Chanai Prophecies Canon)	$2.99	1
Cyberpunk: Stories of Hardware, Software, Wetware, Evolution, and Revolution	$4.61	1
Darkin: The Prophecy of the Key (The Darkin Saga)	$0.99	1
Death & Magic (The Barefoot Healer)	$1.49	1
Deep Sounding	$2.99	1
Detective Pat	$0.99	1
Eolyn $0.99	1
Everwinter (The Wrath of the Northmen series #1 An epic fantasy novel) $0.99	1
Ghosts of the Asylum (The Ursian Chronicles)	$2.99	1
Glimmer Vale (Chronicles of the Vale)	$2.99	1
Heaven's Prisoners (Dave Robicheaux Mysteries)	$0.99	1
*I, Minion (The Minion Chronicles)	$0.99	4
*Inquest (The Invisible War)	$0.99	1
Inside Evil	$2.99	1
Leah and the Jackhammer (The Demon Ginktak's Folly)	$2.99	1
Lords of Rainbow	$1.99	1
Mark of the Mage (The Scribes of Medeisia)	$0.99	1
Possessing the Grimstone	$1.99	1
Protector (Anniversary of the Veil, Book 1)	$2.99	1
Raw Deal (Bite Back)	$0.99	1
Salvage and Demolition	$4.99	1
Schisms (Red World)	$1.99	1
*Shadows of the Underwizard (Book One of The Godhead Wars)	$1.99	2
*Shattered - A Wizard's Work Book One	$2.99	1
Stupid Perfect World (HarperTeen Impulse)	$1.99	1
Sword of Queens	$2.99	1
Terminal Mind	$0.99	1
Terminus X	$0.99	1
Terminus X Part Two	$1.99	1
*The Adventure Tournament (The Adventurers)	$2.99	2
*The Apprentice of Fyordorn $2.99	1
The Body Departed	$0.99	1
The Complete Short Stories Of Ernest Hemingway: The Finca Vigia Edition	$1.99	1
The Dark Prince (Fountains of Fire & Darkness, Book 1)	$2.99	1
The Dragon's Banner (Pendragon Chronicles) $2.99	1
The Five Elements (The Alchemancer: Book One)	$2.99	1
The Girl with the Magic Hands	$2.99	1
The Last Drop	$0.99	1
The Last Priestess (The Songmaker #1 A fantasy novel) $0.99	1
The Necromancer's Apprentice	$2.99	1
*The Orc of Many Questions (The Book of Many Orcs)	$2.99	4
*The Red Cross of Gold I:. The Knight of Death	$0.99	1
*The Song of Andiene	$0.99	2
*Triplet	$1.99	1
*Wysard (The Ryel Saga, Part One)	$0.99	2
*You and Me and the Devil Makes Three (Esquire's Fiction for Men)	$0.99	1
Yseult: A Tale of Love in the Age of King Arthur (The Pendragon Chronicles)	$2.99	1

===============

*Participation:
*
As far as I can tell, more than half of us did at least some promo every day, and a few of us really rocked it. Some of us, unfortunately, did not do as much as we could.

Could we have done more individually, so that a handful of people doing high-frequency promo did not have to carry the rest of the group? Definitely.

*Lessons for next year:
*

Each participant has to do something in the way of promo every day. There's just absolutely no going around it. *Group promo only works when the whole group works it.* 

I might have to figure out some kind of basic checklist of tasks to do every day, that we have to click off next time.

However, we have overall done pretty darn good, considering this was a free promo op! 

Way to go, everyone!!!


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey there Vera!

Thanks bunches for organizing the sale! Hope you had a great birthday as well! You rock!


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm looking forward to next year already!

I'll have a better promotional infrastructure by then, too.   I've been trying to build something every day.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Next year's promo will be even bigger and better!


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Next year's promo will be even bigger and better!


I know I'll have more than one book entered.


----------



## Brandon Carbaugh (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for all your hard work Vera   I didn't see many sales, but I did make a good connection with a fellow author, and that's worth its weight in gold.

As to promotion:

Honestly, I think a lot of it is that most of us have pretty small followings.  I only tweeted three or four times during the whole sale, because I only have about 20 followers on Twitter.  I would just be repeating myself to people who already heard me the first three times   

It was cool to be a part of though, and I'd love to take part again next year (assuming?)


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

scottmarlowe said:


> I know I'll have more than one book entered.


Exactly! Next time I think we can do up to 3 books per person.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Brandon Carbaugh said:


> Thanks for all your hard work Vera  I didn't see many sales, but I did make a good connection with a fellow author, and that's worth its weight in gold.
> 
> As to promotion:
> 
> ...


You're very welcome, and you did well tweeting as much as you did. 

Next time, as I mentioned, we'll have a checklist where we can plan a little better ahead and have a daily agenda, with the different types of promo we do -- blog posts, tweets, Facebook, etc.

And yup, we're definitely doing this again!


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

I think it got a couple of sales my way, and yeah it was good to connect with another author. Reading my way through deep sounding at the moment. Very interesting!


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

Why wait? Do another one right before the Holiday season or after?  All those Kindles being given as gifts!


----------

